# New Poster



## kennyken55 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi

I am new to this forum, I am 44 years old and have been training on and off for 26 years now. I have had a lot of breaks in between, some of them for a few months and the longest break was 4 years.

14 months ago I started to get serious again and am now back to traning 5 days a week and eating right along with taking supplements.

I really am here to get as much information as possible in my quest to be built like a brick s**thouse before I hit 50!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

kennyken55 welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Built (Jul 11, 2009)

Another Canuck! 

So what are you working on now - a cut, a bulk, or just getting back into things?


----------



## kennyken55 (Jul 12, 2009)

Trying to cut some fat away to start with, dropped from 205 down to 173 in the last 14 months, now I want to increase muscle size while keeping my body fat as low as possible, not going overboard, happy with around 12% body fat as long as I have decent size.


----------



## Built (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice work on the loss!

What calories and macros are you running now that you're down?


----------



## kennyken55 (Jul 13, 2009)

Built said:


> Nice work on the loss!
> 
> What calories and macros are you running now that you're down?



Training Days (5 days per week)

Protein	Carbs	Fat	Calories
322g	185g	58g	2490

Rest Days (2 days per week)

Protein	Carbs	Fat	Calories
200g	75g	45g	1500

I know my numbers look quite low on my rest days, but this seems to work for me, I sit at a desk all day at work and I do not need a load of energy for that. I also feel that it has really helped my metabolism to drop the calories drasticlly  a couple days of the week.

Whenever I feel myself feeling a little tired, I usually just up the carbs and fats a little. This has been working so far. I usually have all the energy I need on training days and feel great on rest days.

I have lost weight and put on muscle sticking to this, I sometimes think I should up the carbs and calories sometimes so I am not stifiling any muscle gains, but I am scared of putting on the fat that I have lost.


----------

